# Cogner à la porte!



## Gabcoiff (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour, 

Je voudrais savoir comment vous réagissez dans ce cas.
Ce matin en allant vers la porte d'entrée pour récupérer les bouteilles d'eau que l'une des mamans voulait me déposer.

Un bébé de 16 mois dirigeait vers moi, je lui ai dit "d'attendre tata, reste là". Mais malheureusement j'ai fermé la porte du salon sans regarder derrière (fermé sur mon dos), l'enfant en fait a couru vers moi. Alors il est cogne à la porte, une trace sur le front, bobo !!! J'ai appliqué la pommade pour les bleus... 

Comment dire à la maman, dois-je signaler tout de suite ou le soir ? Merci pour vos conseils. C'est me fait mal car jamais arrivé qq chose depuis que je travaille !!!


----------



## Titine15 (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour 
Est ce que la bosse est énorme ou est ce juste une petite bosse. Pour des petits bobos je ne le dis que le soir. Par contre, si c'est gros je préviens de suite pour pas que le parent ai un choc en récupérant son enfant. Après vous dites exactement au parent ce qui c'est passé. Ca arrive les accidents. Petit conseil achetez un cale porte comme ça plus de pb avec cette porte.
Bonne journée


----------



## Titine15 (6 Janvier 2023)

Et aussi ne pas fermer une porte en laissant un enfant seul dans une pièce sauf pour la sieste


----------



## Gabcoiff (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour Titine15,
Merci pour votre retour. 
Une trace de 2cm. Pas gonflé pour l'instant mais rose quand-même !Ce n'est pas cogné sa tête avec le mur, mais le mouvement en fermant la porte.


----------



## Gabcoiff (6 Janvier 2023)

Dans le salon il y a un autre enfant, les barrières partout contre les meubles, les protections coins de table...


----------



## Gabcoiff (6 Janvier 2023)

Et pourtant le mouvement quand je fermait la porte pas vite, au contraire, peut-être le fait l'enfant est couru vers moi et touché à cet "mouvement "


----------



## Titine15 (6 Janvier 2023)

Bon ben si pas de bosse tant mieux. C'est le coup ce soir il n'y aura rien à montrer. Juste dire au parent ce qu'il s'est passé.


----------



## Gabcoiff (6 Janvier 2023)

Merci 👍


----------



## Griselda (6 Janvier 2023)

Dans le cas d'un choc la première chose à faire et le plus vite possible est d'appliquer un gant d'eau bien froide en appuyant sur l'endroit du choc, c'est ce qui évitera le mieux qu'une bosse ne sorte ou un bleu, de plus si l'enfant sur le moment peut s'agiter il se calme très vite car perçoit l'effet antalgique. 
La crème type arnigel et autre ne viendra qu'après, sera un plus mais souvent pas indispensable. 
D'autre part si tu n'as pas d'ordonnance + autorisation écrite du PE tu n'as pas le droit de l'appliquer. En cas d'allergie ça se retournera contre toi. 

La deuxième chose très importante c'est d'observer l'enfant: s'il y a perte de connaissance, vomissement et/ou somnolence dans les 72h qui suivent un choc à la tête il est indispensable de contacter le 15 pour avis et donc aussi les PE si ce n'est pas déjà fait. Important d'informer les Parents pour qu'ils y soient vigilents eux aussi à la maison.

Voilà pourquoi il sera très important de noter quelque part à quelle heure ça s'est produit et quelles mesures ont été prises. Dans 90% des cas ça s'arrête à une bosse mais dans les rares cas de traumatisme crânien ou œdème cérébrale avoir la chronologie avec horaires le plus précis aidera les Médecins à prendre les bonnes dispositions pour le bébé. 
C'est important d'expliquer tout ceci aux PE qui eux aussi doivent nous avertir car notre surveillance ne sera pas la même si on est mis au courant ou non.

Oui tu peux envoyer un petit SMS aux PE juste pour les avertir, en commençant par les rassurer (si l'état de bébé est rassurant) et en montrant combien tu es affectée de ça. Rien de pire pour un PE qui découvre le soir une bosse sur son enfant, l'avertir avant permet d'entretenir la confiance: tu es transparente.

En formation 1er secours on nous apprends que normalement tout incident durant nos heures d'accueil sur nous ou sur un accueillis doit faire l'objet d'un signalement à la PMI car elle est chargée de collecter ces informations dans un registre qui ensuite permettrait de quantifier les incidents, leur nature et réfléchir ensuite à un protocole pour y remédier. Cela ferait partie de nos obligations.


----------



## ElisabethSom (6 Janvier 2023)

J'attends ce soir, il y an de fortes chances qu'il n'y ait plus rien d'ici là,  et si c'est le cas, je ne dis rien ! ( car évidemment,  avant qu'on me saute dessus , il s'agit vraiment de bobologie)


----------



## kikine (6 Janvier 2023)

perso si c'est juste rose je le signale aux parents le soir " loulou s'est cogné la tête ce matin vers telle heure pas eu de bosse mais on ne sait jamais"


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Janvier 2023)

Oui. Je le dit et je n'attends pas le soir ou de savoir si la marque aura ou pas disparu dans la journée. C'est une question de responsabilité et de confiance. Si j'étais parent employeur, je n'aimerais pas que l'on me le cache. Et je pense que la transparence amène la confiance. 
Cela aide aussi à s'interroger sur ses pratiques : il eu mieux valu sortir avec l'enfant ou le mettre en sécurité le temps de mener à bien votre tâche mais pas avoir le réflexe de vous couper de lui en fermant la porte sur vous même en lui ayant demandé de ne pas bouger quelque soit son âge.


----------



## Gabcoiff (6 Janvier 2023)

Merci pour vos conseils. Oui, je m'en veux beaucoup car souvent je ne fermait pas la porte sans regarder !!!


----------



## violetta (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour.
Lors des entretiens, j'insiste sur le mot " transparence" , il est donc pour moi évident que, quelque soit le degré de gravité,  j'en informe les parents.
Je demande également aux parents d'en faire autant.
Pour moi, c'est la base d'une bonne relation.
Dans la situation exposée,  un autre problème est de laisser 2 enfants sans surveillance.


----------



## zelande (6 Janvier 2023)

Si grosse bosse, appel aux pe, si bobologie, je dis qu'il s'est cogné.
Maintenant, un petit regard sur la pratique: on ne laisse jamais des enfants hors de vue. On peut bien sur s'éloigner ou s'absenter quelques minutes, mais à part quand on va aux toilettes, fermer la porte n'est pas une très bonne idée.
2ème chose, si vous n'avez pas d'ordonnance, en aucun cas vous ne pouvez appliquer de la pomade: eau froide, glaçon dans un gant, et c'est tout.
En cas de réaction allergique, vous auriez des ennuis


----------



## assmatzam (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,

Les accidents cela arrive meme lorsque l'on prend toutes les précautions possible
Le risque Zéro n'existe pas 

Je me permet juste d'intervenir sur 1 point 

Vous dites
J'ai appliqué la pommade pour les bleus... 

NON nous n'avons pas le droit d'appliquer quelques crèmes que ce soit sur un enfant 
De plus il me semble que l'arnica est interdit avant 30 mois pour certains produits

Vous ne pouvez qu’appliquer du froid pour limiter les dégâts mais en aucun cas autre chose


----------



## Gabcoiff (6 Janvier 2023)

Violetta, je ne laisse pas les enfants non surveillés, l'autre maman à sonné à la porte pour me donner les bouteilles d'eau, donc je devrais ouvrir la porte! Je ne souhaite pas bien sûr ce qui est arrivé !!!


----------



## Gabcoiff (6 Janvier 2023)

Assmatzam, j'ai appliqué puis j'ai nettoyé tout de suite après car je préférais de prend le gant et glaçon. Merci à vos conseils


----------



## Gabcoiff (6 Janvier 2023)

Merci à vos conseils. J'ai déjà signé à la maman juste après posté ma question.


----------



## Gabcoiff (6 Janvier 2023)

Une petite précision aussi, je ferme la porte entre le couloir (acces porte d'entree) et le salon toujours car ils n'ont pas d'accès normalement,  on reste dans le salon pour activités et dormir à l'étage.


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Janvier 2023)

Bien sûr vous avez le droit de fermer votre porte mais il faut que vous restiez du même côté de la porte que vos accueillis. La porte fermée ne doit pas vous en séparer (sauf portes des chambres pendant les siestes une fois les enfants couchés et donc en sécurité).


----------



## assmatzam (6 Janvier 2023)

Un autre conseil 
Ne jamais laisser les enfants sans surveillance même 1 seconde 

Au pire vous le prenez avec vous pour aller ouvrir à la porte mais vous ne le laissez jamais seul dans une pièce


----------



## Gabcoiff (6 Janvier 2023)

C'est une porte 1/2 vitré. Merci pour vos conseils. Bonne journée à toutes


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Janvier 2023)

Malgré qu'elle soit vitrée, vous ne l'avez pas vu arriver malgré votre consigne de ne pas bouger  - il n'a que 16 mois  ! -


----------



## Gabcoiff (6 Janvier 2023)

Oui, je prends note.


----------



## MeliMelo (Samedi à 04:56)

Ça peut arriver à tout le monde un bébé qui se cogne, qui chute, etc. Pour les petits bobos, c'est convenu avec les parents que je ne les préviens que le soir lors des transmissions. Si c'est quelque chose que j'estime plus grave, je les préviens par SMS. Une grosse bosse qui apparaîtrait, je pense que je les préviendrais tout de même. Eau froide dès que possible. J'ai des petits sacs froids réfrigérés pour ma part, prêt à sortir du frigo si besoin, c'est pratiques et pas chers.


----------



## nanny mcfee (Samedi à 08:00)

bonjour, je dérange jamais les parents pour un petit bobo ,j'applique les recommandations quand c'est une bosse sur la tête le surveillé et ne pas le faire dormir de suite,j'ai toujours des petites poches en gelé spécial dans le congélo. C'est le soir que je leur dit le pourquoi du comment, des petites bosses ca arrive même si on a aucune porte lol parfois avec un mur (un freinage tardif) mdrr!! on va pas retiré les murs non plus!


----------



## Catie6432 (Samedi à 09:10)

Nanny mcfee sur ce point je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. 
J'insiste avec mes employeurs pour qu'ils pensent à me parler des petits accidents, chocs subis par leurs enfants en dehors des temps d'accueil (bien sûr pas si c'est sur une période de vacances et que je ne revois l'enfant que x jours plus tard !). 
Je m'en tiens à la même démarche  quand des incidents même "petits" surviennent chez moi. 
Dans le cas de notre collègue il s'agit d'un choc à la tête. D'abord pose d'une poche de froid, surveillance, prévenance des parents. 
Des situations d'apparence anodine peuvent dégénérer rapidement ou avoir des incidences plusieurs heures plus tard. 
J'explique la situation sans l'exagerer. Je précise les précautions prises après le choc et le fait que je surveille le comportement de l'enfant. Je rassure par un SMS dans l'heure où les heures qui suivent. 
Surtout si choc à la tête. 
Une fois je me suis cogné la tête même pas fort en me relevant contre une des étagères de ma bibliothèque. Juste le temps de me dire zut ! Bon pas grave ! J'ai fait ma vie. Heureusement je n'étais pas seule chez moi. Une heure après j'ai perdu connaissance : traumatisme crânien. Urgences et tout le tralala. J'ai été gardée en observation un jour et demi à l'hôpital. Je n'avais même pas une bosse. L'hématome était sous la peau mais bien présent.


----------



## nanny mcfee (Dimanche à 09:10)

eh ben @Catie6432  tout est dans l'extrême avec toi  😬  tu va pas à chaque fois me reprendre pour dramatiser ma façon de faire j'espère lol


----------



## Catie6432 (Dimanche à 09:19)

Nanny mcfee c'est un forum de discussion, d'échange.
On échange sur nos pratiques et on essaie d'aider des collègues ou de trouver nous même de l'aide.
Si nous étions tous d'accord, nous ne serions pas là à échanger. 
Tu as une vision différente de la mienne sur ce sujet et très certainement sur d'autres déjà évoqués ou à venir. Aucun problème. Ce n'est pas contre toi nanny mcfee. J'ai juste une vision différente de la tienne sur ce point et comme toi j'ai le droit de l'exprimer et de la défendre. Et je ne vois vraiment pas où est la dramatisation, l'extrême que tu évoques dans mes pots. C'est juste pour moi une question de bon sens en fait à mes yeux. 
Mais que veux tu, nous sommes tous différents. Ce n'est pas grave et je dirai même tant mieux !


----------



## Catie6432 (Dimanche à 09:19)

Posts et pas pots.


----------



## AssMatNET (Dimanche à 09:28)

@Catie6432 vous pouvez modifier vos messages pendant quelques minutes après leur publication en cliquant sur "Editer"


----------



## nanny mcfee (Dimanche à 10:33)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Nanny mcfee c'est un forum de discussion, d'échange.


j'ai jamais insinuer le contraire 


Catie6432 a dit: 


> On échange sur nos pratiques et on essaie d'aider des collègues ou de trouver nous même de l'aide.


c'est pas ce que tu fais envers moi ! celà fais deux fois que tu interviens pour me reprendre dans ma façon de faire tout en donnant une raison dramatisante , je ne vois en ça aucune une aide mais du jugement sur mon travail 


Catie6432 a dit: 


> Si nous étions tous d'accord, nous ne serions pas là à échanger.


encore une fois , tu n'échange tu juge (du moins avec moi et celà fait deux fois) 



Catie6432 a dit: 


> Ce n'est pas contre toi nanny mcfee. J'ai juste une vision différente de la tienne sur ce point et comme toi j'ai le droit de l'exprimer et de la défendre.


que tu ai une vision différente là n'est pas le souci, je ne t'ai jamais relevé sur ta façon de faire ni toi ni quelqu'un d'autre ici, mais si un jour je relèverai ta façon de faire tu aura le droit de la défendre et c'est justement ce que je fais avec toi, alors que je n'ai pas à me justifier sur ma façon de faire et pourtant tu m'emmène toujours à me justifier lol


Catie6432 a dit: 


> Et je ne vois vraiment pas où est la dramatisation, l'extrême que tu évoques dans mes pots. C'est juste pour moi une question de bon sens en fait à mes yeux.
> Mais que veux tu, nous sommes tous différents. Ce n'est pas grave et je dirai même tant mieux !


je pense pas que tu ai compris ce que je veux dire, 

tu ramène toujours tout à toi sans vouloir te blessé, tu dis toi même et je suis d'accord qu'on est dans un esprit de partage et d'entre aide ok? 

mais toi tu   relève   ma façon de faire comme pour me dire qu'elle est dangereuse (indirectement) en donnant exemple sur tes propres expérience vécue et moi derrière mon clavier, je prend ça comme un jugement tu comprend?

Du moment ou on ouvre la porte à un accueilli  le danger guette il est partout il faut en être conscient être vigilent mais pas non plus tout dramatisé

on parle de petit bobo on précise un petit bobo et tu me parle d'un coin d'étagère qui peut avoir des conséquence grave rien à voir avec ce dont je parle.

je parle de partage de repas tu me parle de E.coli ... tu vois ou je veux en venir ou pas? si tu vois pas tant pis ! :/


----------



## Catie6432 (Dimanche à 10:48)

Oui je suis d'accord il ne s'agissait pas là d'un coin d'étagère mais de porte. Donc possiblement moins dangereux ? Je te laisse juge. Et tu es bien libre de penser ce que tu veux mais ... moi aussi ! 
Concernant les repas j'ai juste expliqué pourquoi ce jour là et tous les autres j'ai bien fait a mon sens de ne pas partager le plat d'un accueilli avec les autres. Tu es libre encore une fois de penser que ma posture est excessive et moi de penser le contraire. 
J'ai réagi ces deux fois a tes posts car j'avais une vision différente des choses.
Si cela n'avait pas été toi mais un autre collègue, j'en aurai fait de même. 
Et je le referai si je juge que mon témoignage ou ma conception des choses puisse être utile. Car ce qui m'intéresse c'est le débat d'idées et le partage d'expériences. Quel que soit la personne qui poste un message. Ce n'est pas le nom du postant que je regarde mais le contenu de son message, de son témoignage. Je mets aussi plein de pouces je te rassure ! 😉😂


----------



## Zaza51 (Lundi à 16:09)

Bonjour surtout ne pas trop en mettre sur un SMS resté vague et explication en direct c est beaucoup mieux


----------

